# 2012 SCB Baffin Cup



## ESCB Factory

2012 SCB Baffin Cup 
Produced by: HT3 Tournament Series 
February 17-18 
100% Entry Payout 
Paying Top 5 places

Entry Fee Schedule (per Team):
$800 till Feb 06
$900 till Feb 07-13
$1000 Feb 08-16

2 Anglers per Team
4 Trout per Day (2 per Angler, per Day)
Live Weigh-In
Launch Site - Marker 37 (Corpus Christi, TX)
No Boundaries
Optional Big Trout Pot

Entry fee payable to:
SCB
900 Anders Lane #14
Kemah TX 77565

SCB Factory
[email protected]
979 299-8172


----------



## ESCB Factory

*2012 SCB Baffin Cup - Open*

This event is open to ALL boats.


----------



## jtownsend2

Eric,

Are these dates final? I heard they may be changed.

Thanks!


----------



## ESCB Factory

No changes. The tournament is Feb 17-18.

Already getting some great guys signing up. Looks like some of the old Troutmaster Salts are going to come play.

See you there.


----------



## ESCB Factory

*2012 SCB Bafin Cup - Flyer*

...


----------



## ESCB Factory

The 2012 SCB Baffin Cup is shaping up to be the Premier Winter Trophy Trout event on the Gulf Coast.

If you enjoy winter Trophy Trout fishing and the opportunity to showcase your ability to catch monster trout, then this event is for you.

Tournament Flyers & Entry Forms may be picked up at the Houston Boat Show, in the Wet Sounds Audio booth.

SCB Factory


----------



## Full Throttle BoatWorks

Just a reminder to get money/entries in. This is the last week to sign up before entry fees go up.

There is also a rule aorund no guided trips or paying for info within 2 weeks of tourn that will kick in this Friday in case that effects anyone thinking of fishing.

Hope to see you all there, should be fun!


----------



## t-tung

When/where is the captain's meeting?


----------



## ExplorerTv

Doc's 2/16 @ 6pm


----------



## t-tung

Kinda what I figured. Wasn't sure on the time. Thanks


----------



## ESCB Factory

Apx 35 Team's Now. Not bad odds for some BIG money.

Captain's Meeting at Doc's 6pm, Thusday (2/16).

Email me for Rules & Entry Form:
[email protected]

SCB Factory
979 299-8172


----------



## Full Throttle BoatWorks

Over 40 teams paid already - looks like could end up with 45-50. Be big $$ in this one. The entry fees have gone up some but still time to get in!


----------

